# Smok TFV4 Mini BLACK



## element0709 (16/11/15)

Hello all,

Does any local retailers have stock of the TFV4 Mini in black?


----------



## Sir Vape (16/11/15)

Our black TFV Mini left today so could be in by end of the week or Monday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

